# Funny Honey



## Burnett 2.0 (May 23, 2009)

I harvested and hand-extracted 26 pounds of weirdest-tasting honey this year. It has the oddest flavor - something like a tinge of mushroom with an aftertaste of cough syrup. I don't know what went wrong or if its just the flowers around here. Any ideas?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The flavor of the honey comes from the flower. Must be from some local floral source there. You might check with other local beeks nearby, see if they are familiar with this flavor.


----------

